# Sarb031 Little Grand Seiko



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Morning All,

Has anyone here laid there hands on a SARB031? From the pictures I seen it appears to be the twin of my Grand Seiko GMT, obviously minus the GMT function.

Just wondered what the quality was like as I'm quite tempted!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Haven't laid hands on this one, but have the same movement (6R15) in a SCVS015. If you're familiar with this movement, you can probably expect the same results with the SARB031 (manufacturer's rating +25 -15 sec/day - most seem to do better). At 36MM diameter (vs 37 MM for the SCVS01X and 38MM for the SCVS00X models) some may find the SARB031 a bit small. Also WR is rated at 5ATM in the SARB031 vs 10ATM for the aforementioned comparative models. Presently the SARB031 is being offered by a trusted Japan seller for under USD380 (recently increased due weak USD against the Japanese Yen). Hope this is of some small help.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

normdiaz said:


> Haven't laid hands on this one, but have the same movement (6R15) in a SCVS015. If you're familiar with this movement, you can probably expect the same results with the SARB031 (manufacturer's rating +25 -15 sec/day - most seem to do better). At 36MM diameter (vs 37 MM for the SCVS01X and 38MM for the SCVS00X models) some may find the SARB031 a bit small. Also WR is rated at 5ATM in the SARB031 vs 10ATM for the aforementioned comparative models. Presently the SARB031 is being offered by a trusted Japan seller for under USD380 (recently increased due weak USD against the Japanese Yen). Hope this is of some small help.


Thanks for the reply, hadn't appreciated that it was as small as that but to be fair I have a Oris Big Crown Commandante that's a similar size.

I'll see if I can resist temptation!

Thanks

Paul


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

normdiaz said:


> Haven't laid hands on this one, but have the same movement (6R15) in a SCVS015. If you're familiar with this movement, you can probably expect the same results with the SARB031 (manufacturer's rating +25 -15 sec/day - most seem to do better). At 36MM diameter (vs 37 MM for the SCVS01X and 38MM for the SCVS00X models) some may find the SARB031 a bit small. Also WR is rated at 5ATM in the SARB031 vs 10ATM for the aforementioned comparative models. Presently the SARB031 is being offered by a trusted Japan seller for under USD380 (recently increased due weak USD against the Japanese Yen). Hope this is of some small help.


Nice looking watch. Interesting in addition to what you say above that the SCVS013 Spirit with the same movement and (and I know it's not everyone's cup of tea) Sapphire crystal comes in $84 cheaper than the SARB031 with Hardlex from the same guy I think we are talking about.

Is it just marketing or is there a spec difference? I know the SARB has the more vintage look, but then the Spirit SCVS001 and 003 look very vintage also but are still $70 cheaper with metal bracelets too.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

For some reason, there doesn't always seem to be a direct relationship between watch features and their prices.


----------

